# Problema con placa madre



## domhnall (May 6, 2007)

Hola, he tenido un problema con una placa madre que no arranca, de repente dejó de funcionar. Y antes había tenido problemas con el conector de teclado y mouse, presumo que estará en corto. Mi duda es, como hacer para verificar esto, y si es así, debería desoldarle el conector y ver si arranca así. Alguien tiene alguna guia para desoldar correctamente componentes?. Gracias.


----------



## heli (May 7, 2007)

Es casi imposible que una avería en el teclado o el ratón averíe un aplaca madre, suelen llevar fusibles. En el peor caso dejan de funcionar el teclado o ratón, pero no la placa. Comprueba los condensadores electrolíticos, suelen secarse y dejan de funcionar.


----------



## domhnall (May 7, 2007)

Revisé los capacitores, pero están todos bien... no encuentro otra explicación, funcionaba perfecto esa placa. Solo tenía este inconveniente rara vez, ya que una vez le dieron un tirón al teclado y parece que algo sucedió dentro del conector (me refiero al que está soldado en la placa madre). Empecé a desoldarlo, la verdad que está bastante dificil... bueno gracias, cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 7, 2007)

Deberias indicarnos como realmente esta:

Pita?
Se activa la fuente o los ventiladores?

Se enciende la pantalla?

Has probado quitandole todo solo dejando la memoria?


----------



## El nombre (May 7, 2007)

Está enchufado? ¿Como no preguntas eso tiopepe123? Igual la fuente... 
Saludos


----------



## joryds (May 8, 2007)

Hola domhnall para mi parecer cuando tensionaron el cable del teclado el conector quedo en corto, te recomiendo que lo cambies.
Normalmente para cambiar este tipo de conector utilizo una pistola de calor pero hay que frotarle colofonia, este producto ayuda para que haya más transferencia de calor.
Yo he reemplazado 5 conectores de este tipo y no habido ningún inconveniente al menos que fuera otro dispositivo que este dañado.
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 8, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Está enchufado? ¿Como no preguntas eso tiopepe123? Igual la fuente...
> Saludos



No te rias, que ya me ha pasado mas de una vez y no solo a mi sino tambien a varios clientes.

A una le heche "bronca" por que me llamo que no le funcionaba el ordenador y lo necesitaba y me dice *"keyboard not found" para eso sus padres le pagan un curso de ingles, para que te llamen y le digas que apriete bien el teclado.


----------



## domhnall (May 8, 2007)

No, no jeje, no se preocupen, estaba enchufada la placa y funcionan los ventiladores, también enciende el LED verde que tiene para indicar que está conectada la fuente. 

(Tiene razón "El nombre", también me han llamado por problemas que tenian soluciones como esas, jaja). Por eso vale la pena la aclaración.

Cuando presiono el boton power, encienden los ventiladores correctamente. Desconecté todo, solo quedó la memoria y la placa de video (que ya probé en otra placa y funcionan ambas correctamente). Para asegurarme que no fuera otra cosa.

Realicé varias pruebas cambiando todos los componentes (salvo el micro, ya que no poseo otra placa con el zócalo 478 para probarlo). Hasta probé con otras fuentes de alimentación. 

Lo que me falta probar es si emite algún pitido, ya que el parlante que tiene el gabinete está roto. 

Su comportamiento es el siguiente, uno pulsa el botón de encendido, encienden los ventiladores, si hay otros dispositivos conectados pareciera que encienden, pero nunca da imagen, y se queda así trabada siempre.

Esto sucedio (como ya les comenté antes) alguna que otra vez y era debido al conecto del teclado. Ahora estoy desoldando, sin embargo está bastante complicado. Tengo un soldador y la herramienta para hacer vacío (tipo lápiz). Y recién he podido desoldar los soportes del conector.

Espero que con un poco más de paciencia termine y les comento como me va. 

La placa es una Asus P4P-800X para Pentium IV (zócalo 478).

Bueno, muchas gracias por las respuestas!!!....

Voy a seguir tratando de desoldar el conector!!


Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 8, 2007)

Lo del conector esta raro, en teoria como mucho te aria un corto, pero ni asi ya que suelen llevar protecciones.

Mira de conectar  un altavoz, es muy sencillo aunque sea auriculares, es importante oir el pitido.

Como ya has sacado la cpu , mira si hay derrames de silicona en las patillas o en el zocalo, es facil veras brillos.


----------



## efreyre (May 18, 2007)

Ya me ha pasado con 2 MainBoards, alguien sabe por qué fallan, el error repetido es que cuando le pongo el conector de la fuente (el q es de 2 x2) no enciende la fuente pero sin él si enciende, pero obviamente no levanta el sistema porque tengo entendido que estas tensiones son para varios sistemas incluyendo la memoria. Pero la cuestion q es un problema repetitivo me da curiosidad si es un problema que a alguien mas le ha ocurrido y como lo ha resuelto?

Ernesto.


----------

